# Just starting to babywear with 8 month old...any advice???



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello all! I am new here and I was wondering if any of you have some advice for babywearing with an older baby? My son Nicholas is 8mo old. He has just started rolling over and has not yet started sitting by himself. He was born with a cleft lip and palate and has already undergone 2 surgeries...one more scheduled for May and hoping this is hte last one for a couple of years. Anyways, he was a very difficult baby due to feeding issues and tummy troubles (found out after 3 painful months that he has reflux and this is why he was always in pain and refusing to eat). But thankfully now he is healthy and thriving! I have a Moby wrap from when he was an infant and did not seem to like it, but I just tried it again with him because he always wants to be with me and the center of my attention...I am a SAHM with two older boys ages 6 and 8. This time with him in the wrap he absolutely loved it! So I went around the house trying to get some chores done, but it seemed so difficult having this big boy sitting right in front of me. He is very long and about 22lbs already. He of course is very curious and wants to see everything so he keeps turing to see what is going on. I am not going to give up on my venture to babywear, but if any of you have any pointers that would be great!

Me 30yo SAHM







, married to my DH







with 3 boys! Landen







7/17/03, Izak







7/31/05, and Nicholas (cleft lip/palate)







4/22/11.


----------



## tank (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know much about carrying a bigger child as my own is only 2 months but there are carriers that you can do a back carry with. Have you tried an ergo with him? With an ergo you can do front, back or side carries with an older child (over 4 months I think they suggest) that way you can change where you put him depending on what you are doing and where he prefers to be.

I know some people do back/side carrys with an older child with a moby but it isn't reccomended because of how stretchy the fabric is.


----------



## merbear0929 (Apr 4, 2011)

I would suggest an Ergo or a mei tai. I have a Baby Hawk mei tai that I started using with my son when he was around 5-6 months. It worked great for a long time. I just got an Ergo for DD. She is a small 5 month old, but I love it so far!


----------



## Hymanroth (Jul 6, 2011)

I love my new boba 3g because my son can look around and see out of it - it's much lower than our ergo - which we also love.

My son is 5 months old today but he's long and 20 lbs


----------



## Amphyonis (Oct 21, 2011)

My baby is also 8 months  My husband and I work on a farm so we always carried her in the Moby wrap. My friend made me a ring sling a couple of months ago and I LOVE it. I carry my 8 mo for hours in it and it's perfectly comfortable. I usually have her on my hip, but the great thing about the ring sling is that I can just slide her around to my back if I really need my hands/front torso. I can also just drop her down a little bit to breastfeed. I breastfeed easily while cleaning out horse stalls and setting up electric fence for cattle! I am also looking at an Ergo or Beco since everyone seems to recommend them, but for now, I really like the ring sling and how easy and comfortable it is


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions! I have been looking online and am thinking about buying an ergo. Hve also looked at the mei tai's. I am hoping buy the end of the month that i can get one as my LO just wants to be held at this current time. My house is starting to notice!


----------



## Megalopsychia (Nov 18, 2011)

you can tie your moby with a hip carry if you want but i warn against using a stretchy wrap on your back. For back carry's I have found a mei tai is the most comfortable but lots of people love woven wraps on the back. be sure to introduce a new carry slowly so that you both are sure it is right for you. maybe an hour a day for the first week or so. Older babies love the back carry because they can see the world from your perspective but can hide behind you if they get over stimulated. Best of luck!


----------

